# Hello - Is Anyone There?



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

I’m wondering if there is anyone else here, that is in need of some English conversation. I’ve noticed many people moved here with spouses, family a/o significant others and may not be feeling the effects of the lack of English conversation as I am. I came here on my own, and although I do have a boyfriend, his capacity to speak English is beginner. Would love to find someone, nearby or not, to chitchat with about all things & anything without having to translate my thoughts (which end up lost in translation anyway). Additionally, some conversation may help me retain my English language skills – often I can’t seem to find the words I’m looking for to complete thoughts a/o sentences 
Rina


----------



## SullyisHere (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi. I am in Los Angeles an considering moving to Italy. I love it every time I'm there on vacation but wondering if I'm just thinking the grass is always greener on the other side. 

It seems that you miss English speaking people. True? Anything else that you miss?

Joe


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

eccoci said:


> I’m wondering if there is anyone else here, that is in need of some English conversation. I’ve noticed many people moved here with spouses, family a/o significant others and may not be feeling the effects of the lack of English conversation as I am. I came here on my own, and although I do have a boyfriend, his capacity to speak English is beginner. Would love to find someone, nearby or not, to chitchat with about all things & anything without having to translate my thoughts (which end up lost in translation anyway). Additionally, some conversation may help me retain my English language skills – often I can’t seem to find the words I’m looking for to complete thoughts a/o sentences
> Rina


Hi Joe, I guess to be more specific, I miss friends - joking, laughing, talking. Sounds simple, maybe under rated, but those type of relationships can be the heart of one's soul. Trying to make new friends when you're in your 40's is difficult - people really don't have the time, they have their own lives and in these small towns, they have their own friends (it's like high school) (even on this sight - nearly 60 curiosity views & only 1 reply  btw grazie). I vacationed here twice a year for about 6 years. I 've found people here treat you different when you're on vacation maybe because you're here for a very short period & there are no obligations, when you're here longer they're less available to assist you. That being said, I wouldn't want to rain on your dreams of moving to Italy. I certainly didn't want anyone to do it to me. I've been here 4 years, I don't regret the move, however with hindsight, I probably would have waited to do it later in life. Work is extremely hard to find, as I'm sure you know. Maybe if you plan to be near a larger city, things will be quite different. 
Other things I miss - the gym!!; shopping in a sense of knowing where to go to find what I need whether it is for curtains, furniture, hobby, or vitamins; variety of food - especially ethnic; sports entertainment - football, baseball, hockey would be a few things that come to mind 
Like I already said, I don't want to rain on your dreams, but it doesn't hurt to know some of the things you may be facing and being prepared to deal with them. 
Rina


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, Rina

I have recently decided to move to Italy and been considering various suitable places. Cinque Terre seems like one of the most picturesque spots, but I was afraid there might not be many expats there, so I was checking expat communities. Not necessarily only English speaking expats, since I am fluent in several other languages, but a presence of people that moved there from abroad - a commonality a beginning of a social life - if there is an expat club, etc.

I have been to Italy several times, both for business and pleasure: Rome, Venice, Napoli, Sorrento, Capri, Amalfi - all beautiful but all too touristy and expensive. 

So I decided to go check out Trieste as a retirement destination: close to Venice, but far less expensive, an interesting mix of three cultures and languages (Italian, Slovenian, German), not too hot summers (though rainy winters with the infamous strong winter winds as a minus) and an international club with regular activities, since Trieste has an internationally oriented university.

Many people dream of a retirement in a small village, but it can be very lonely.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Italy isn't really big on expat communities. There are areas with higher concentrations. Chiantishire for example.

Rome is a fairly large city with a large number of towns and villages near it. Many of these towns are on the rail line into Rome. They aren't very expensive. Touristy? Not really. 

Honestly you can say the same thing of many of the provincial towns. Any tourist you meet is likely lost.


----------



## Minerva.909 (Jul 29, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Italy isn't really big on expat communities. There are areas with higher concentrations. Chiantishire for example.
> 
> Rome is a fairly large city with a large number of towns and villages near it. Many of these towns are on the rail line into Rome. They aren't very expensive. Touristy? Not really.
> 
> Honestly you can say the same thing of many of the provincial towns. Any tourist you meet is likely lost.


I presume you are right. As I mentioned I have only been to real tourist hotspots and spent only a week in Rome. Not enough time to visit towns and villages near it. Heard of Chianti, but not of Chiantishire ;-) Would you recommend it?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Chiantishire? Not my thing but I never understood the idea .


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

try abruzzo fabulous scenery relative cheap housing and many expats of all nationalies scattered around this large region which has four national parks miles of safe clean beaches and wonderful mountains.


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello, I'm not aware of any expat community in the vicinity of the Cinque Terre, and if your preference is not to be in a touristy area this is not the place to setup house. It sounds like you have the right idea focusing in on Trieste (although I'm not very familiar with that area). And as the previous post states, Abruzzo seems to be the new hot spot for relocation - you may want to check it out as well.
Best Wishes in your search!!


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Rina

I'm sure we've spoken through the forum before, but reading this new thread you started really struck a chord with me. I feel exactly the same as what you have written - missing the same things. Although I've adjusted to being happy in my own company, and now my daughter is happier with life here, I feel a lot more relaxed about things, but still missing the laughter that only a shared mother tongue can bring. My OH works away and is only here for a couple of weeks every 2 or 3 months so I lead a solitary life, filled with dog walking and exploring various handicrafts. I'm also closely involved in the building of our new house and enjoy cooking and planning the garden. 

I see your in La Spezia - do you drive? Although I haven't checked it out I wondered if you'd like to meet at a halfway point between us? If you'd like to, perhaps you could send me an e mail or personal message?

Look forward to hearing further from you
Amanda


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Amanda, Will send message


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm an Australian living in Genoa and some days I would just like someone to 'get that joke' etc


----------



## eccoci (Jun 26, 2012)

I hear you! And not get "the face" (the "haaa??? what the hell did she say" face)


----------

